

Are America's Best Days Behind Us? - jranck
http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,2056610,00.html

======
jranck
While I think this article raises some interesting points on the future of
America, as a hacker with entrepreneurial aspirations I have some
reservations. With all of the innovation and opportunities brought up and
discussed on HN what do you all think?

